# Cmp



## md1_61 (May 2, 2010)

I am a member of Calibers in Greensboro does that qualify me to purchase from the CMP program?

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

They are on the list of affiliated clubs, so yes.

http://clubs.odcmp.com/cgi-bin/clubSearchSubmit.cgi?clubMembership=OPEN&state=NC


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> They are on the list of affiliated clubs, so yes.
> 
> http://clubs.odcmp.com/cgi-bin/clubSearchSubmit.cgi?clubMembership=OPEN&state=NC


That may not be the case any longer... I asked Carl (Owner) about that a year or so ago and that status had changed. I'll probably see him tomorrow and I'll ask again, unless Kenny logs on between now and tomorrow and chimes in.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

If not then you can always join the Garand Collectors Association http://www.thegca.org/ ($20/year) or the NC Rifle and Pistol Association http://www.ncrpa.org/ ($25/year).


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> If not then you can always join the Garand Collectors Association http://www.thegca.org/ ($20/year) or the NC Rifle and Pistol Association http://www.ncrpa.org/ ($25/year).


Well that's pretty sweet! Looks like there may be a Garand in my near future.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

We are once again paid in full with CMP, if you need our signature just stop in. Sorry it took so long to check the forum. Not to many WiFi locations in Aruba. Glad to be back to NC, with my HK in the waistband!!!!!!


----------

